# EASIER TASKS for U.S. VETERAN'S



## Cebu Citizen (Dec 13, 2013)

The *U.S. Department of Veteran's Affairs* has vowed to completely revamp the old bogged down, time consuming system of filing benefit and pension claims and other benefit processes. The recently launched program is a part of the VA’s full-scale transformation in 2015, in an effort to over come the recent negative press about the failing Veterans Administration. These new changes will include but not be limited to:

•Streamline the benefits process, making it faster and easier
•Use standardized forms to file disability claims and compensation appeals
•Establish a new intent to file a claim process

I sincerely hope that all Philippine based U.S. Veteran's will experience the same service I received:

I just recently had to reopen a claim originally filed about a year ago in the U.S. and my new reopened claim was using this newly launched system and I was actually very impressed by the ease and short time frame it took to get it filed and nearly immediately received a real person response. I did everything online in less than three minutes.

(Even with the time zone differences), In less than two days, I filed/reopened a claim, received an email response from a real person, I was notified by the VA OPC here in Manila of the availability of C and P Exam appointment openings. I opted for the earliest possible time slot they had, which just happened to be later that same afternoon, saw the doctor, completed all my laboratory requirements and x-rays and sent it all to the C and P Board for review...(LESS THAN TWO DAYS TOTAL).

Though I doubt that every VA appointment will be handled this fast, the entire process has been streamlined to a point of real true efficiency....and that is very rare with any Government Agency or Department. But I had the opportunity to test the new system again this past week. I filed another associated claim early morning on Friday, March 13th, 2015; received contact from the VA later that same day, was called by the Manila VA OPC on Saturday, March 14th (did not even know they were open on the weekends), made the earliest possible appointment for 8:00am on Monday, March 16th, 2015...and now this additional associated claim is also completely finalized and submitted to the Board of Review. TOTAL TIME - LESS THAN FOUR DAYS even spanning a weekend...

Hopefully The Honorable Secretary Robert McDonald will keep making these much needed improvements to honor those veterans who faithfully served our country!


----------



## 197649 (Jan 1, 2013)

That is normal for Manila nothing special. Just look at the Monday Morning report and you can see why they handle things much faster. It will take almost a year to get the final approval done. There is still a lot to be worked on here in Manila they are lost when it comes to Special Adapted housing HISA and scooters walking devices. The automobile allowance is easy to get through

By the way look at the top green portion there is a section specifically for veterans


----------



## colemanlee (Nov 17, 2014)

Im a 90% DAV, still cant get the correct meds here....only 120+or- doctors in the Philippines can prescribe percoset in the states, I was prescribed 5 ten mg per day


----------



## 197649 (Jan 1, 2013)

You must remember not all meds are available here. seems they could find a substitute as it is nothing more than a pain reliever.


----------

